# Kieran William Tait 07/06/08 Pic added, more to come



## susiewusie

Well heres my birth story,

I woke up on sat morning with fluid leaking and i thought nothing of it so just cleaned myself up and went back to bed, woke up half an hour later with my underwear soaking:blush: changed and put a pad on, 

After four changes of underwear i decided i was gonna write a post asking if it could be my waters but half way through writting it there was a huge gush and i was sitting in puddle :blush:.

So Mark (who was an absolute star) , my OH rang the maternity assesment unit and they said to go up, i arrived at the hospital for 11am,
I was only 2cm dilated and LO head was still quite high up, 
and i was having contractions but not very regular, so they said they were really busy on delivery unit so it was prob best to go home till contractions were more regular.

At home i was trying to keep my mind off pain but it was getting unbearable, so again my Mark rang up and explained i couldn't cope with the pain and they still advised me to stay home but Mark said he needed to bring me in.

I arrived back at hospital at 4.20pm, was examined at 4.30pm i was 8cm dilated, Kieran William Tait was born at 5.14pm:cloud9: 

Lucky i went back when i did lol.

He was 8lb 2, with a mop of black hair & lovely skin.

I didn't need any stitches, and i only used gas & air so i was able to get up and around afterwards which is so much better. 


Sorry if its a bit long 
Pics to Follow i promise 

[img]https://www.evo-host.co.uk/getimg/12472.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Linzi

Aww congrats hun :)

xxx


----------



## welshcakes79

congratulations on what sounds a nice birth experience :) and on a lovely little boy X


----------



## Sarah1987

congratulations pet & well done :hug:


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## leedsforever

congrats hun!!!! :)

Birth can sound so plesant :)


----------



## turbo_mom

Congrats yay another baby :) Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## sam's mum

Wow! Lucky you didn't take their advice and stay at home for longer! Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pics :D


----------



## coz

congrats hun xxx:happydance:


----------



## xXhayleyXx

He is a gorgeous little man, well done u! xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Aww congrats he is gorgeous


----------



## greenkat

Congrats! He's beautiful!


----------



## Ema

Congrats he is adorable XXX


----------



## princess_bump

Congratulations, he is gorgeous! Well done to you and your star of a OH! Good to hear u didn't take the hospitals advice :)


----------



## sonny

Aww he is such a cutie! Welldone and congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations on your gorgeous little man!

Well done! xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

he is ablsouslty gawjuss. Well done huni you have produced a beautiful baby boy :hugs:
xx


----------



## Scuba

Ahhh have only just read this! CONGRATULATIONS!! He is gorgeous xx


----------



## Uvlollypop

wow look at all that hair!!


----------



## bigbelly2

bless congrats to both of you on your new beautiful addition

h x


----------



## clairebear

such cute picture its so nice to hear another lovely birth story xxx


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhh he is gorgeous!!!!

Good job you went in or it'd be a homebirth!!!! Congratulations.xxxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

You made birth sound so easy then. :rofl:

Cute little boy you have :D x

Congrats!


----------



## smartie

He's lovely - thats some head of hair! X


----------



## lynz

congrats hun he is gorgeous xx


----------



## thelilbump

https://dl8.glitter-graphics.net/pub/909/909008zjlg6nboev.gif

Congrats and well done :hugs:


----------



## xarlenex

Lucky you went back when you did! Mothers know best. 

What a cutie, and look at the hair!! Congrats!!


----------



## AquaDementia

congrats :)


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations and well done. Its a good job you went in when you did!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done xx


----------



## Samantha675

Well done love!! Congratulations he is just lovely!!!


----------



## embojet

Congratulations, he is gorgeous x


----------



## polo_princess

awww congratulations!!


----------



## susiewusie

Thankyou everyone, He looks so much like his dad, We have to wait for a follow up appointment at the hospital as Kieran has a heart murmor and a clicky hip but otherwise everything is going fine just really tired lol


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh wow! What a quick labour!! Congrats! He is beautiful!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Big Congrats! xXx


----------



## JessNJeremy

wow he is adorable and beautiful! great job hun!


----------



## psycholisa

Congrats, he´s ace, loving all that dark hair x


----------



## Heather.78

congrats hun wow he has a full head of hair already:hugs:


----------



## hoping4willow

How freakin cute!!! i cant wait to have mine!!!! if i ever get a freakin bfp!!! lol


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations on your very handsome little boy! :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

he is gorgeous, love the little outfit! Congrats hun

xxx


----------



## orange-sox

:happydance::happydance:Congrats on what sounds like a wonderful birth experience... well done mummy he is gorgeous, you must be :cloud9:


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations!!


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your son he is lovely. Good on your OH for insisting you get back to the hospital. x


----------



## debralouise

Congratulations honey. 

What a little beauty!
xx xx


----------



## charveyron

Congratulations he's beautiful :blue:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats :) he was born on my birthday!


----------



## Tezzy

congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats


----------



## Chellebelle

Awww he is gorgeous! Congratulations! xxx


----------



## supernurse

Well done and congratulations. x


----------



## lalenndchloe

hiya susie is kieran alright with josh having the chicken pox


----------



## Belle

Congratulations hun, he's a cutie pie! xx


----------



## MoonMuffin

Awww he's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Blob

Wow bet you're glad you went back in when you did :) He's such a cutey, congrats :)


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Lucky you didnt take the hospitals advice!
Congratulations, he's absoutley gorgeous :D
xx


----------



## posh

Congratulations!!


----------

